# Pretty Little Dress



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Am learning how to post pictures. This is my second try.
My granddaughter is teaching me how. Thought you would like to see this pretty little dress.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Where?


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

It's there now. Had a little glitch. Look again and see if it is there.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this little dress is exquisit!! May I ask where you got the pattern? Must have been from a book with other patterns.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful dress xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful. And well done on posting photo's


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I am glad you figured out how to post pictures! I would be quite sorry to have missed seeing such a lovely wee dress.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting your adorable dress can you share a pattern. Through the years I have been watching out for a Christening Dress I think this is it. I can just picture this dress done up in white with a longer length.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Your dress is just lovely, beautiful knitting!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a sweet dress and all the panels of different size chevrons are really lovely..... That has so much detail and still won't overpower the little one wearing it.... NICE...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a sweet dress and all the panels of different size chevrons are really lovely..... That has so much detail and still won't overpower the little one wearing it.... NICE...


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

May59 said:


> It's there now. Had a little glitch. Look again and see if it is there.


So pretty! I love the colour and the pattern. How long did it take to knit?


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh so beautiful! P;ease share the pattern or the pattern source


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable wee dress. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a beautiful little dress. It would be fun to see it on a little girl.
I know what you mean about having GD help with computer. We have a 12 year old who is our go-to for help.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your dress is just beautiful....


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Your dress is absolutely beautiful !!!!! I love the color and the pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

beautiful dress....


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

What a beautiful dress and I love the color. I wish I had started back knitting when my daughter was a baby. She's 15 now. I would love to make that for her, but I don't think she will go for it.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

How beautiful! Lovely work!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful and will surely become a family heirloom.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

So very precious!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

oh its so pretty!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is simply adorable.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

the dress is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very beautiful !!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and done so perfectly!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and done so perfectly!


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got the pattern from a very old little book I have had for many years.


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

For some reason I have misplaced a page of the booklet that I got the pattern from. As soon as I locate it I will PM the pattern to you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

What a beautiful dress! Just love the Color too. I too would love the pattern. Thank you for sharing


----------



## lorettamiller (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done, beautiful little dress!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

WOW! Exquisite dress!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Well done on posting your little dress.. It looks lovely.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful. For some reason I can't post a picture from my ipad. I really don't know what the problem is, but the browse or choose file button never lets me. Does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful dress!!! ;0)


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It is very pretty!! Nice Job!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd like to know the pattern details, too.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful dress! Love the pattern and the color.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So delicate! Soft, sweet color. Beautiful work!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Such a sweet little dress beautifully knitted, thank you for sharing.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

The dress is perfect. I would also love to have the pattern.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful little dress !!Funny you should say your granddaughter is teaching you to post. I watch a first grader and can't wait till they start computer so she can teach me !!!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Stunning work and dress - what ply wool was it knit with? It looks a very fine weight.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is very nice! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Please may I have the pattern for this delicate dress also?


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Exquisite pattern and wonderful workmanship.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

How adorable! Lovely.


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

just beautiful!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## dware (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it....have been looking for patterns for dresses for my granddaughter. Where can I get this pattern???


----------



## dware (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it....have been looking for patterns for dresses for my granddaughter. Where can I get this pattern???


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern also. I have a new baby coming next march


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Add me, please, to the list of KPers that would like the pattern. And you are ahead of me...I have no GD to help me through the steps of posting a photo!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonderful little dress and beautiful work.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

The dress is gorgeous.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

A true masterpiece. Can you tell us the name of the booklet here you got the pattern?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Very adorable patterns in the dress


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater.very nice. was it complicated?


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

This is just darling, I would love to have the pattern. I have a GD that this would look just precious on.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Yours is a beautiful dress!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pretty? You understate how BEAUTIFUL it is. Great work and I love the picture posting.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

An heirloom for sure! Beautiful little dress and LOVE the color you chose!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very pretty dress. Glad you found out how to post!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling little pink dress...your knitting is beautifully done.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

just beautiful...one lucky little girl to receive this beautiful gift...can you share the pattern...Susan


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful little dress. The little recipient and her Mama are very lucky. I am sure it will be treasured for years to come.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty. Great job. I understand-- my 6 yr old granddaughter helps me with my iPhone all the time. Carlyta


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi i too would love the pattern if you find missing page can you tell me what book it is from would love to try and find the book


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful little dress...pattern and color are lovely! Great job!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

This is soooo cute. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

May59 said:


> For some reason I have misplaced a page of the booklet that I got the pattern from. As soon as I locate it I will PM the pattern to you.


I would love a copy of this pattern. Alternatively, could you tell us the name of the Booklet .. there are some vintage sites where the pattern booklet may still be sold.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Southern Perl said:


> Beautiful. For some reason I can't post a picture from my ipad. I really don't know what the problem is, but the browse or choose file button never lets me. Does anyone else have that problem?


Hi, another member on KP stated the solution was downloading ICab from the app store for $1.99 and then you can post pictures signing in to KP through ICab. I have purchased ICab for my IPad but have not tried uploading pictures yet.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Please PM me the pattern too. The dress is precious.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just lovely


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This dress is beautiful. Delicate and perfect. Glad you are able to post such wonderful work.


----------



## kidder3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to add to the bombardment, but I too would love the pattern. Thank you for sharing your beautiful dress. S.E.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful and such a great job of knitting, you should be very proud!


----------



## Yalioshi (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow! I love that precious dress! And such exquisite work. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

A very pretty little dress.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful dress. I also love the color.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

What a sweet dress, love the design. Great Job.


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I am interested in the pattern also if you can find it please


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Would also love a copy of the pattern or please post where it can be found or bought!!! Thanks


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

What beautiful work. I too would like to have the pattern when you locate it. PLEASE


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Its beautiful, I have to get my G C to help me put pics on too


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

absolutely georgous dress. would love the pattern as well.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful dress.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the dress! All the panels add such interest. Can you tell us where you got the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful! Can you tell me where to find the pattern?


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

It's beautiful! I too need to learn to post photos.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

can you please share the pattern for the pretty little dress please and thank you 

Rene


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just beautiful. Saw grandman's comment about the Christening dress. That had gone through my mind too even thought I know I would never do it. Might try the short one if you are able to tell us where you found the pattern.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I found the pattern ladies....

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Clothing/Pattern-Knit-Baby-Dress-B-557-Vintage/26102


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

oh my......sooo stunning!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a beautiful little dress! The pink is so soft and the knitting is perfect.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is really funny I wonder if I have that pattern. Some of the pattern books that is for sell I inherit them from my mother. I recognize the covers now I need to check out my own stash before I purchase the pattern.


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

what a sweet adorable dress...


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Please,please let me know where to get the pattern !!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I found the pattern ladies....
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Clothing/Pattern-Knit-Baby-Dress-B-557-Vintage/26102


Thank you! And I see you get to pick another pattern for free with your first purchase.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> jtkdesigns said:
> 
> 
> > I found the pattern ladies....
> ...


Thank you. Just purchased it and will get a free pattern.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Thank you for posting your adorable dress can you share a pattern. Through the years I have been watching out for a Christening Dress I think this is it. I can just picture this dress done up in white with a longer length.


it would make the perfect christening dress.....good choice!!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

That is such a beautiful dress!! I love the color!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That dress is absolutely beautiful..


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

very well done...looks great...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is simply gorgeous can you share the pattern or let us know where to get it. I love the pattern and I agree with above it wold be a perfect Christening dress. Love it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful little dress! Love the pattern and color.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It really is a pretty little dress ! Well done.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Ooooooo! So pretty!


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

The pattern picture does not do your creation justice. Your creation is marvelous. Thanks for the link. I hope to have a granddaughter some day.


----------



## ProudNana (Aug 22, 2012)

Such a beautiful dress!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very pretty little dress. Good work!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a beauty!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to be added to the list of people to receive a copy of the pattern if you locate it. The dress is absolutely beautiful!! You did a wonderful job. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got the pattern out of an old Coats & Clark book that i have published back in the 60's. If you would like it, send me your email address.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

The dress is so beautiful.


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh amazing! This is so stunning - so much work!


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

Awww, it's so cute! Great Job


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful little dress. Lovely work.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Would you please PM me the pattern? I would love to make it for my GD.


May59 said:


> For some reason I have misplaced a page of the booklet that I got the pattern from. As soon as I locate it I will PM the pattern to you.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. I love the lace pattern and the soft pink colour.


----------



## dware (Jul 24, 2012)

would love the pattern please

[email protected]


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the coats & Clarks pattern. I made it for my youngest daughter when she was 1 year old that was 40 years ago. Where does the time go?


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful. Perfect work rlmayknit


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

So beautiful, Excellent work!
What pattern is it?


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## pegyy896 (Jul 13, 2012)

Really cute dress!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

am asking also where I can buy this pattern. It is so pretty. I'd love to try and make it.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

MY WHAT AN ABSOLUTLY BEAUTIFUL DRESS. PLEASE SHARE THE PATTERN. YOU DID A WONDERFUL JOB. I AM SO GLAD I DIDN'T MISS THE PICTURE.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I found my Book this dress is in. It is Coats& Clarks Book No. 166 Baby Book Knit and Crochet. It was originally published in 1966. The dress in white is shown on the front cover worn with a ruffledd bonnet and booties in pink. I plan to make it with some of the baby yarn I have in my stash.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous little dress! Well done!!


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I have the coats & Clarks pattern. I made it for my youngest daughter when she was 1 year old that was 40 years ago. Where does the time go?


I also made this dress in pink for my daughter when she was one year old! She will be 40 in January!
Karen


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very very pretty, nice work.


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Would love to have this pattern .. I live in Dinwiddie County va.. could you please PM me the pattern?


----------



## jazzyjudith (Aug 28, 2012)

Dress is absolutely beautiful. The recipient's Mom will be very happy. I would love to make it in white for a Baptismal. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## Terry136 (May 15, 2012)

Hi,
I would like a copy of the Pretty Little Dress. My email address is [email protected]

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

What a lovely dress.


----------



## Debbie53 (May 20, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern as well


----------



## Debbie53 (May 20, 2011)

My e-mail address is [email protected]
Thanks so much. The dress is very beautiful.


----------



## renee88 (Nov 10, 2011)

the dress is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: can u share the pattern


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful dress.Can you share the pattern information,please?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a sweet little dress, you did a wonderful job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

That's not a pretty dress, it's a beautiful one!


----------



## Cindeez (Sep 7, 2012)

What a pretty little dress. Would make a lovely christening dress in white as well. Very nice, well done!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a fantastic dress,love the pattern and the colour.


----------



## dware (Jul 24, 2012)

Have been wanting a copy of the pattern since the picture was posted. Do you have a copy? How can I obtain from you ?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty love the color!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

A beautiful dress, so pretty, love it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That certainly is lovely. Very fine work.


----------



## dware (Jul 24, 2012)

I would love a copy of that pattern.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks-


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got the pattern today! Thank you so much. When I was looking it over, I noticed a o in the pattern. Is that a yo? That was the only thing I noticed that i didn't know, but I didn't read the pattern carefully. Has anyone else noticed anything? I find out next week if a friend of mine is having a girl or boy. I think this would be perfect to do!


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, O is a yarn over. I guess that is how they wrote it back in 1960. Hope you enjoy knitting it.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Received the pattern today. Thank you very much. Now I just have to find the time to knit it up. Again, Thank you.

Dottie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you purchase your pattern from Craftsy?


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Be proactive! Make it for HER baby daughter (fingers crossed!)


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

What a lovely dress, You did a fantastic job of it, and congratulations on posting pictures!!!

Dee


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thank you for posting your adorable dress can you share a pattern. Through the years I have been watching out for a Christening Dress I think this is it. I can just picture this dress done up in white with a longer length.


I immediately thought of a Christening Dress too! Love, Love, Love this! Wonderful Work! I, too, would love the pattern reference!


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi [email protected] hi can you please send me a copy of the dress as well many thanks
sue


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi question what wool did you knit it with it says 3 ply on pattern is that an english 3 ply?
what are you all going to knit it with just curious as i hate knitting on such small needles and have no 3 ply only machine knitting cones in 2/30


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful! Lucky little girl.


----------

